# Show Goodies



## robert flynt (Jun 6, 2016)

Material is just so darn expensive and it doesn't seem like a great deal of material for close to $3000. It takes money to make money and the bulk of it was spent on the damascus steel. In case anyone wondered why custom knives are so expensive, this is why.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2016)

Man that Sheep horn looks exquisite. I have a couple of those Springbok horns but haven't figured out what to do with them yet. You're right though - the Damascus is the creme de la creme of that lot. Never heard of Vegas Forge. Good steel? And whats the story on the purple looking damascus ? (second from the left in that pic)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 6, 2016)

Vegas forge is the old Rob Tomas forge, the name has been changed. Not sure if Rob is still associated with it. The steel they use is good Swedish steel and they are experimenting with other good steel. I like some of the patterns they have created! Some of the makers heat the billet to bring out the pattern instead of etching it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2016)

Holy smokes man! That's a smorgasbord of goodies!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 6, 2016)

Will that stuff be hid Saturday ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 6, 2016)

Great haul you got there Robert. Looking forward to seeing the damascus patterns.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 6, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Will that stuff be hid Saturday ?


What do you think????

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Impressive array of raw materials! Can't wait to see your creations in the days to come. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2016)

Have a Vegas trip scheduled in July - I wonder if they take walk-ins? I'll have to check them out and maybe add to the cost of that vacation


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 8, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Have a Vegas trip scheduled in July - I wonder if they take walk-ins? I'll have to check them out and maybe add to the cost of that vacation


I'm sure if you talk to Jesse Harper, he would welcome a visit and sell you what ever you like. Might even give you a tour.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 8, 2016)

Man what a stash!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow............................man oh man I wish I was close......I'd a hit that spot running and not slow down...super finds

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

